# Yikes



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I brought Olive to a groomer to have her bum shaved, nails trimmed, paws trimmed and eyes trimmed. I said over and over that i just wanted a tiny trim around her eyes with scissors. Well they shaved her nose and gave her a mustache. I actually cried when i saw her. She doesn't look like a little teddy bear anymore. I'm so upset. I know it will grown back, but they shaved it all the way down so it's going to be a couple of months. I wanted to enjoy her puppy look as long as i could. My husband thinks I'm over reacting because I'm still really, really upset about this. I'm not even going to take a picture of her because i do not want a reminded of this!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Shaving the nose is a realy easy way of clearing the hair out of her eyez. Its a standerd way of doing it. some groomers just dont like using scissors roud the eyes and would rather use the clippers. would she have let you do it yourself. atleast till she went for a propper groom. 

you almost always lose the puppy look after the firt trim regardlis what is done. please do take photos. you will look back in time and it wont be as bad.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can understand why you are upset and it's stories like this that remind me why I (try) to groom Betty myself - it doesn't seem to matter what you tell some Groomers they do what they like ( I do know there are times when they have no choice) but clearly not the case here...
If possible try to have a go yourself...at least you are in control!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm with you Jaime as the same thing happened to me but just 7 weeks later he looks normal again. It's has made me very wary of getting him groomed again though! Thankfully I can manage his head and face myself - no-one else will ever be allowed to touch it again!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We took the Cavvie we had to a groomer a few years ago and I checked several times that they knew how to groom a Cavvie as they have the feathers etc. The lady in charge insisted she did so I left Daisy with her and when I collected her a couple of hours later there was a Shih Tzu, a Lhasa Apso and Daisy (our Cavvie) and everyone of them had been shaved! I complained to the owner and her response was "a lot of people like the shaved look as easier to look after"!! I told her that I had specifically asked for the proper Cavvie cut but she just shrugged and said that is what they do! Needless to say we never went back there but did find another great groomer who listened to what we wanted and the original groomer closed down within 6 months  I am still grooming Beau myself at the moment as learned from Daisy that I needed to keep on top of everything from day one and so far am winning the battle! 

I am so sorry you have had this happen but it will grow back and I would still complain as that is not what you asked for though I am sure the gorgeous Olive still looks gorgeous  x


----------

